# The most difficult shot I've ever pulled off



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Recropped and taken from another thread, but damn, I'm really happy with how this turned out


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Arent those those Tetra piranha things? There liek scale nippers or something?
As for the shot, I really like that Angle man. Stopped him real good. Like he was hitting the U turn on you.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

wow good photo taking. these lil things are one of my favorite fish of all time. i had em for about 1 week and then i got rid of em to make room for my midas's. but i plan on getting more


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very impressive shot









Those exo's are so fast that taking a good picture is almost impossible!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

great shot indeed considering how frickin fast they are and how little they sit still


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

jan said:


> Very impressive shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i know what your saying, but mine just got ate by my piranhas


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Boy those suckers are ugly up close aren't they! hehe


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Amazing shot.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice shot 'Twich
They are brutal to catch.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

kove32 said:


> Boy those suckers are ugly up close aren't they! hehe
> [snapback]1035318[/snapback]​


 ya dude they got nasty faces


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great shot


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Nice shot dude exo's are sweet :nod:


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

that picture is so badass


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Avatar~God said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> > Very impressive shot
> ...


obviously not fast enough!!









Nice photo elTwitcho


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

haha sweet!


----------

